# Have praetorian blisters



## mec7z (Jan 28, 2008)

Praetorian blisters
Serg 2
Las cannon weapons team
Trooper 1
Special weapons
Mortar weapon team
Commissar
Special weapon.and trooper
Praetorian.command
Serg 1
Wounded
Heavy Bolter weapon team
Trooper 2
Captain

Space marine:
Heavy Bolter

Bagged
Catachan jungle.fighters x10

Boxed
Sanctus.imperialus

Loose Space marines coming up.
Trading or selling.

Wanting:
Legos
High end star wars items, kotos, gentle giant)
Gundamn, 
Anime figures/models/statues


----------



## mec7z (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## mec7z (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

No such thing as Legos matey


----------



## mec7z (Jan 28, 2008)

willing to sell too.


----------

